# Why do we have Half Term?



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Half Term. 
Why? Just to give the teachers a rest!!

What about the rest of us working parents?

Half term this week so frantically juggling work and child care. 
Grandparents usually help out but are unavailable this week.

So having to work afternoons and pass kids over to hubby at lunch time!! Spend the mornings on the phone, or internet, dealing with all those things I should be doing in work!!!

Does anyone else suffer the half term blues?


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Only the kids with whinging parents.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Half Term.
> Why?


So the 4x4's can be serviced.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Half Term.
> Why? Just to give the teachers a rest!!
> 
> What about the rest of us working parents?
> ...


No. In fact the opposite. I enjoy the time to be able to plan to get to meetings on time consistently without over or under shooting, just 'cos little Fenella can't walk or comprehend car sharing/public transport.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> So the 4x4's can be serviced.


 LOL [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'm with Gary on this... I got to work in 35 minutes rather than 50 this morning.

I was under the impression that the aim of half term breaks is to give the kids a rest as they do not learn as effectively. So, that break is for your little darlings' sake.

My sister is a teacher in an inner city school and I think she deserves the time off she gets. I wouldn't swap jobs in a million years.

As for the hassle of childcare I have no sympathy. Its a bit like owning a dog. If you don't want the responsibility, don't have 'em. You knew when they were born that they would go to school and schools have half term breaks. So quit whinging and face up to your responsibilities. School is there to educate your kids, not to be a free child minding service...

Paul


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Ouch!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

Could'nt have worded it better myself Paulb ;D.

Although we also have children and they do need the break. I also work part time. I use every holiday to maximise the opportunity of spending as much quality time with our two little sons and enjoying them too. They grow up way way too fast. But there is no way in a million years I would use the a school as a babysitting service . This it totally the wrong way to see education.!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

No offence Paula to you personally (as I have no idea of your circumstances) but I am in broad agreement with Paul. I don't actually have kids but my other half used to be a nursery nurse for one of the large chain nurseries, and well, it's quite frankly disgusting the attitude of some parents.

For example:

a) parents hitting the roof when they are called to be told that their child is ill !! Comments like 'oh you do this all the time and their's nothing wrong with him'. and 'do you know how inconvenient this is'? If ths child is ill in anyway these places are not able to offer the additional level of care (for one) and also they don't want other kids all coming down with it !
Inconvenient???!? So, sir / madam - your child is a inconvenience? Nice parental attitude. *lol*

b) She used to have some parents asking if they were open Christmas / Boxing day - CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT !!!! And getting quite annoyed when the find out they are not !!!!!

Sorry...rant over....if you have kids then you have to change your life accrodingly. Easier said than done it maybe but a child deserves so much more than these kinds of attitudes.

Damian


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

......I guess my last post was slightly off topic as I was talking Nurseries rather than Schools - but the point is pretty much the same...

Damian

PS this could get to be an interesting thread I think


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

Personally I can't eat a whole one at once ;D as delicious as they might be .


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I work in the childrens education sector and work 36 weeks a year. I set my business up that way.

All my staff have families of their own. They work for me, not just because I'm a nice boss Â  but, as amongst other things, they will be there when their children come out of school and when they are on school holiday.

At the end of the day you have choices where you work, many companies offer flexible working hours, job share, you could even go part-time.

Stop me if I'm out of line, but it sounds that you usually have the childrens grandparents to help out during school holidays. But not this week? 
Maybe its the grandparents that need the break. 
Maybe, if you really can't change your work hours, you should be setting up a permanent arrangement with a local out- of- school club so that you don't have to feel that you are constantly asking favours of friends and family.

I am sure you would feel much more relaxed.

It's good that your hubby is helping you out with the logistics this week.

Remember Easter is only 7 weeks away!

Lisa


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

The little buggers should be made to start school at 6.00am so I can drive to work in half the time!!!!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> The little buggers should be made to start school at 6.00am so I can drive to work in half the time!!!!!!


Or they could work nights.....?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Or they could work nights.....? Â


LOL! Yeah try that!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Hey now that could work at least all the shopping centres would be closed so the little shits could'nt go there when they "bunk-off"


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> At the end of the day you have choices where you work, many companies offer flexible working hours, job share, you could even go part-time.
> 
> Stop me if I'm out of line, but it sounds that you usually have the childrens grandparents to help out during school holidays. But not this week?
> Maybe its the grandparents that need the break.
> ...


Lisa,
Normal school holidays are not a problem as I am a University lecturer so we get far longer holidays than the schools. Luckily, I can be flexible as when I do not have any lecturing commitments and I can 'work at home' . This means that one of us always sees the kids off to school and are home by 3.30pm.

My parents unable to help this week as my Mum is recuperating after an operation.

So was just having a moan as have lots of research work I need to get done and half term was happening at the wrong time!!


----------

